# Anyone find a Piezoelectric Starter at NSS



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

I just discovered I must have left my Piezoelectric Starter at NSS. If anyone found it could you send me a PM. It looks like this:











Thanks.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,
I hope you get it back. I love mine. It's the best I've found for my K-28. I'm thinking I should have bought two when I found them in a camping store. Good luck.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

What hppened? Did someone borrow it and not put it back where they found it?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks more like a gas powered TAZER!


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 21 Aug 2009 09:35 AM 
Looks more like a gas powered TAZER!



Or a colonoscope for small animals!


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee Dave, that would sure be a shot in the dark.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 21 Aug 2009 04:48 PM 
Gee Dave, that would sure be a shot in the dark. 










rotflmao


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 21 Aug 2009 06:56 AM 
What hppened? Did someone borrow it and not put it back where they found it?
















I guess I need to tie a 3 foot length of hockey stick to mine.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

another place to buy a good piezoelectric equipment is a replacement for your propane grill. Nice long neck and a push button clicker. When not in use, it curls up safely in your toolbox.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, 
This model is not a butane lighter that is started by piezoelectric spark or a onetime sparker like you mention. It is a battery operated contraption that uses no butane and emits a constant piezoelectric spark as long as the trigger is pulled - like a tazer. It is perfect for lighting gas operated locomotives. They are expensive, so that's why I hope someone owns up to finding the lost one and returns it to Chris.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

what's the proper name and where can you buy them?


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...box.jsp.form23&Go.x=25&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1

#51-3535 Continous Ignition Multi-Spark Ignitor @ $19.99 each
(spelling errors or Cabella's not mine.)


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

If Weaver likes it, that's good enough for me. They are $19.99, plus $5.95 shipping and of course, Governor Granholm's cut... but I ordered it anyway...


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

They are expensive, so that's why I hope someone owns up to finding the lost one and returns 
it
Did you ever think that maybe it truly just got lost? Or, that somebody that had nothing to do with the event itself may have taken it?


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 26 Aug 2009 10:32 AM 
They are expensive, so that's why I hope someone owns up to finding the lost one and returns 
it
Did you ever think that maybe it truly just got lost? Or, that somebody that had nothing to do with the event itself may have taken it? 


Steve:
What's your point?


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Chris. My point is exactly what I said. When what is said on a public forum is: "_I hope someone owns up to finding the lost one and returns it _" to me this insinuates that some people may believe that it was stolen by somebody at said event. I have been in this hobby for about 14 years now and I do not think that anyone that was at the event would have purposely stolen it. Small scale live steamers would not do that on purpose, IMHO. 

So, when I said: "Did you ever think that maybe it truly just got lost? Or, that somebody that had nothing to do with the event itself may have taken it?" There is no hidden meaning, I meant exactly what I said. 
This was not meant to cause hard feelings, just my point of view.


----------



## Dan Rowe (Mar 8, 2009)

Steve, 
Chris did not make the statment you quoted so he can not be held responsible for it. 

I have never attended that event but I have made every steamup at Diamondhead except for 96. I missplaced my custom Poison Creek water pump handle one year and it was in the lost and found box the next year. 

Dan


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dan Rowe on 28 Aug 2009 07:03 AM 
Steve, 
Chris did not make the statment you quoted so he can not be held responsible for it. 

I have never attended that event but I have made every steamup at Diamondhead except for 96. I missplaced my custom Poison Creek water pump handle one year and it was in the lost and found box the next year. 

Dan 




Dan, that is exactly what I am saying. IMHO, small scale live steamers are one of the best groups of folks around. And, you are correct.........Chris never said anyone stole it. If what I said was taken that way by him, then I apologize.


----------

